# Another Old Facebook Author Pages Thread, #451-550



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

*THIS THREAD IS NOW FULL - PLEASE POST NEW FACEBOOK FAN PAGES HERE* - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,130826.0.html

This is the sixth thread we've had for exchanging Facebook fan page links. This thread is specifically to list a Facebook *FAN PAGE*. I will include a personal profile as well if you want to add it, but I will no longer list just a profile.

If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 450 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below. *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #550, at which point a new thread will be born. That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too.*

_(An easy way to be automatically emailed about any new additions is to click on the "Notify" button above this post - the site will send you an email whenever a new post is added to this thread.)_

Quoting the original explanation from the first thread of what we're doing:



Joseph Rhea said:


> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...
> 
> ...


Great tip from another Joe on how to like lots of people quickly:



JoeMitchell said:


> Here's a tip for people just entering. If you can middle click to open a link in a new tab, you can simply run through the list and middle click everyone's link, then scroll through all the pages and like them each, until you've done them all. It would only take few minutes and you'll be caught up.


*PLEASE 'LIKE' EVERYONE IN THIS LIST* _(The last 10 from the previous thread are repeated to ensure they get a fair amount of attention)_
440) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peggy-L-Henderson-author/254755581267700
441) _removed by author_
442) http://www.facebook.com/beforethedaisiesgrowseries
443) http://www.facebook.com/cheryldouglasbooks
444) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Sheppard/366816770020910
445) http://www.facebook.com/bloodredturnsdollargreen
446) http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLCowley
447) http://www.facebook.com/LisaGreerAuthor
44 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mary-Batten-Books/195407830554662
449) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Stutz/334521926617372
450) http://www.facebook.com/kingsandqueensnovel

451) http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson
452) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312
453) http://www.facebook.com/EZeggend
454) http://www.facebook.com/halspacejock
455) http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru
456) http://www.facebook.com/christinemurraybooks
457) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorChristineConder
45 http://www.facebook.com/AliyaAnjumScribe
459) http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765
460) http://www.facebook.com/RaynfallAgency

461) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Catherine-Gardiner/227051647371329
462) http://www.facebook.com/CodyYoungAuthor
463) http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks
464) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
465) http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes (profile= http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes.1 )
466) http://www.facebook.com/pages/SJ-Parkinson/228716213898027
467) http://www.facebook.com/Betrovia
46 http://www.facebook.com/AuthorDorothyDreyer
469) http://www.facebook.com/BnPeacock
470) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorIrenePreston

471) https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire
472) http://www.facebook.com/Crafter.Club
473) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christina-Routon-Writes/307220982626023
474) http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife (profile= http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott )
475) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Reclaim-Me/409190312435761
476) http://www.facebook.com/GraceElliot2
477) http://www.facebook.com/authorpandorarichardson
47 http://www.facebook.com/mariesymeoubooks
479) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jana-DeLeon-Author/312667975433458
480) http://www.facebook.com/author.aswarwick

481) http://www.facebook.com/TheDogsOfStAugustine
482) http://www.facebook.com/annavonblackbooks
483) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne
484) http://www.facebook.com/nelashley.author
485) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553
486) http://www.facebook.com/elcolordelamaldad
487) http://www.facebook.com/larebeldiadelalma
48 http://www.facebook.com/elenigmadelosvencidos
489) http://www.facebook.com/mandalyncapelle
490) http://www.facebook.com/pages/K-J-Colt/427582050597628

491) http://www.facebook.com/DavidJNormoyle
492) http://www.facebook.com/GenesisBlueBooks
493) http://www.facebook.com/NicoleSmithBooks
494) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tony-Franks-Buckley-Historian-Author/361673787237786
495) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Martin-Freddy-Hansen/151374701653449
496) http://www.facebook.com/ThePoweroftheP
497) http://www.facebook.com/Nicwastnage
49 http://www.facebook.com/TheCatYears
499) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scarlett-Rugers-Design/186669264687668
500) http://www.facebook.com/GeoffreyWakeling

501) http://www.facebook.com/CrystalShadeAngeni
502) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lisa-Grace-Books/168413739714
503) http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Burrows/285259951541336
504) http://www.facebook.com/pages/RA-Hobbs/275101692602766
505) http://www.facebook.com/SallyDubats.Author
506) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lucy-Tucker-Author/178889862236049
507) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Maia-Aden/452825934756970#
50 http://www.facebook.com/Reeve.Thomas.Author
509) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer
510) http://www.facebook.com/ArmyofMebook

511) http://www.facebook.com/tyhutchinson.author
512) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402
513) http://www.facebook.com/teashopgirls
514) http://www.facebook.com/PlanetExplorers
515) http://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfterTheHungerGames
516) http://www.facebook.com/KellyWalkerAuthor
517) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Past-Never-Ends-by-Jackson-Burnett/302973386467969
51 http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating
519) http://www.facebook.com/jasonvarronewriter
520) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raquel-Lyon/162647577089423 (profile = http://www.facebook.com/foxi.fae )

521) http://www.facebook.com/CheriseKelleyWriter
522) http://www.facebook.com/dpprior
523) http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss
524) http://www.facebook.com/ThrillerJuegodeIdentidades
525) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Dead-War-Series/256567084409823
526) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patrick-Walts-author/172103769521646
527) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Suellen-Smith/462984120401879
52 http://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing
529) http://www.facebook.com/JonMillsBooks
530) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Estelle-Ryan/341264685958770

531) http://www.facebook.com/KeithDrawsCoverArt
532) http://www.facebook.com/VeronicaDremaBooks
533) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorXavierEdwards (profile = http://www.facebook.com/Aussierotica )
534) http://www.facebook.com/JeffMenapace.writer
535) http://www.facebook.com/NewVeilWorld
536) http://www.facebook.com/catchingthewestbound
537) http://www.facebook.com/goodkindles
53 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kate-Danley/135952236465935
539) http://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook
540) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kate-Dawes-Author/536123736401298

541) http://www.facebook.com/RSuerthAuthor
542) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248
543) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck
544) http://www.facebook.com/CaanlinRunning
545) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Perilous/133981546647237
546) http://www.facebook.com/pages/An-Order-of-Coffee-and-Tears/203042769828154
547) http://www.facebook.com/SupermansCape
54 http://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks
549) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan-W-Alaspa-Fan-Page/214377291912852
550) http://www.facebook.com/authorhildredbillings


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been liking since the beginning (I think I'm like #20 or something). Can you add my page to the list please?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks!!
Dawn


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great service. Is there some way to find, if, for example, I am listed? Thanks.
Here's my FaceBook Page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> This is a great service. Is there some way to find, if, for example, I am listed? Thanks.
> Here's my FaceBook Page: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011


Hi DrDln,

As this is a new thread, it doesn't matter if you've been listed before or not - everyone can join again.

However, the link you've posted is to a Facebook _Profile_. This thread is about sharing Facebook _Fan Pages_. If you have a fan page, please post that link instead.


----------



## Enkel (May 15, 2012)

Okay, I set up an author page. There isn't anything there yet (need to figure it out a bit), but here is the address. Can I be added to the list?

https://www.facebook.com/EZeggend

(for my ref: I'm liked up to #452 - some of your sites are so beautiful. Now I need to get graphics together.... again!)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Enkel said:


> Okay, I set up an author page. There isn't anything there yet (need to figure it out a bit), but here is the address. Can I be added to the list?


Welcome aboard


----------



## Enkel (May 15, 2012)

Thanks.  And thanks for doing this.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Great idea - thanks for all the effort maintaining the list

Here's my author page: http://www.facebook.com/halspacejock


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Just one thing I should add: I write middle-grade fiction and primary (grade school) kids drop by my author page. Please bear this in mind if you're an erotica author intending to share book covers and so on - anything along those lines I'll have to remove, else I'll get in trouble with parents and teachers.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't forget to like a page with your personal page. Likes made with your fan page do not count and are a waste of your time.

Also, I'm caught up.

http://www.facebook.com/KiaShiru

Welcome to the gang Simon, glad to see you here too! Your programs and your articles on writing have helped me more than once in the past.


----------



## Christine Murray (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, here's my link:

www.facebook.com/christinemurraybooks

This is such a great thread, thanks everyone


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> Don't forget to like a page with your personal page. Likes made with your fan page do not count and are a waste of your time.
> 
> Also, I'm caught up.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've seen you on Twitter more than once.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Christine (Feb 18, 2011)

My page is newish, but I'm working on it:

http://www.facebook.com/authorchristineconder

I'll get to liking pages on the previous lists. 
Cheers!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Christine said:


> I'll get to liking pages on the previous lists.


Remember, you only have to like the people on this list. No one is expected to go through all the other lists


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Simon Haynes said:


> Just one thing I should add: I write middle-grade fiction and primary (grade school) kids drop by my author page. Please bear this in mind if you're an erotica author intending to share book covers and so on - anything along those lines I'll have to remove, else I'll get in trouble with parents and teachers.


Jason, sign me up for another round of FB likes. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765

BTW, I have a MG/YA book (Timekeepers) with more books expected. Any suggestions or points in the right direction as far as promotion are always welcome.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for this effort. I registered likes on all the profiles you've posted above (440-457) except one who writes erotica (sorry I don't do erotica).

Here is a link to my F/B page, it's quite new

https://www.facebook.com/christinemurraybooks#!/AliyaAnjumScribe


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Simon Haynes registered a like on my page, thankyou! however, you used your author page for that and it doesn't count as a like as per Facebook rules.


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Might as well add the agency page here: https://www.facebook.com/RaynfallAgency

Now to start liking


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

rubyscribe said:


> Simon Haynes registered a like on my page, thankyou! however, you used your author page for that and it doesn't count as a like as per Facebook rules.


You have interesting books. I have arranged marriage and so are many of my friends with professional degrees arranging from lawyers, doctors, engineers to university professors... Send me private email, if you like me to consider for review. Good luck!

Back to the topic, FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011

I will reciprocate any favor.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> You have interesting books. I have arranged marriage and so are many of my friends with professional degrees arranging from lawyers, doctors, engineers to university professors... Send me private email, if you like me to consider for review. Good luck!
> 
> Back to the topic, FaceBook: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001647122011
> 
> I will reciprocate any favor.


Hey DrDln,

I'm not interested in "friending" people on Facebook. What you have on Facebook is a FRIEND PAGE. You need to make yourself a FAN PAGE for people on this list to be able to "like" you.

All the best,
Dawn


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I've liked everyone on the list - thanks to the tip about opening all the windows in new tabs. That worked like a dream.
Here's my link http://www.facebook.com/CodyYoungAuthor
Many thanks in advance. Look forward to connecting and spreading the word about some great new authors
Cody


----------



## Enkel (May 15, 2012)

rubyscribe said:


> Simon Haynes registered a like on my page, thankyou! however, you used your author page for that and it doesn't count as a like as per Facebook rules.


Yeah, Simon Haynes and Rainfall Agency both did the page thing on mine as well.
Can somenone check and see if mine are comming up as people or page? It would ben Enkel Zeggend
(for my tracking, I'm up to 459)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Enkel said:


> Yeah, Simon Haynes and Rainfall Agency both did the page thing on mine as well.
> Can somenone check and see if mine are comming up as people or page? It would ben Enkel Zeggend
> (for my tracking, I'm up to 459)


You came up as Enkel Zeggend on my page.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Enkel said:


> Yeah, Simon Haynes and Rainfall Agency both did the page thing on mine as well.
> Can somenone check and see if mine are comming up as people or page? It would ben Enkel Zeggend
> (for my tracking, I'm up to 459)


Coming up as Enkel Zeggend on my page as well.

All caught up btw.
Dawn


----------



## Enkel (May 15, 2012)

Simon Haynes said:


> Just one thing I should add: I write middle-grade fiction and primary (grade school) kids drop by my author page. Please bear this in mind if you're an erotica author intending to share book covers and so on - anything along those lines I'll have to remove, else I'll get in trouble with parents and teachers.


If you like the pages from your personal profile (instead of your author page), then any posts should show up under your personal profile wall and not get posted onto your author wall. I'd think you'd want your author wall to only have posts made by you?


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Just want to say this again - I've got a few likes from profile pages, and I can't reciprocate unless you like while using Facebook as your FAN page.

This ain't rocket science, people. Ask here if you're not sure of something and you're wondering why you're getting no likes.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Claire Ryan said:


> Just want to say this again - I've got a few likes from profile pages, and I can't reciprocate unless you like while using Facebook as your FAN page.
> 
> This ain't rocket science, people. Ask here if you're not sure of something and you're wondering why you're getting no likes.


Hi Claire,

The problem is, liking as a Fan page means that it doesn't count toward the total likes you page has. That's why we recommend that people like using their profile.

Also, this isn't intended to be a "I'll like you if you like me" setup. Everyone who joins this thread is supposed to like all the pages listed in the first post (and new people who post to the thread as it continues on). So it doesn't matter if they like your page with their profile or their fan page - if they post the link in this thread, you can like it regardless.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Jason

I've got everyone on the list so far 

Can I be a pain...? I wanted to change my Facebook page name to 'Amanda Leigh Cowley' to make it more generic, but Facebook only allow you to change it if you have less than 200 likes - so I've had to start again from scratch.

Would it be okay to change my link (No. 446) to - http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLCowley ?

I'm not expecting people who have already 'liked' me to go back and do it again - I would just like the latest link listed for new people.

Thank you!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Amanda Leigh Cowley said:


> Would it be okay to change my link (No. 446) to - http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLCowley ?


Done!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Cool, the sixth thread!

Here is my FB page...

http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I have liked everyone on the list and gone back through this thread and the new list at the top to make sure I liked with my personal page and found three that had no like so I must have done them with my book pages. I have fixed that 
Please may I have added to this new list https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394

Thank you for any likes


----------



## Claire Ryan (Jun 7, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> The problem is, liking as a Fan page means that it doesn't count toward the total likes you page has. That's why we recommend that people like using their profile.
> 
> ...


That I did not know. I'll just add it to my list of Reasons to Hate Facebook...

I don't normally use it as my regular profile, and if someone likes my page then I want to follow what they're up to. Can't do that unless I find their fan page. :/


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

I have liked everyone on this list and so far only 7 people have liked me.

Reciprocity, people!  Reciprocity!


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi there, 
I have liked everyone on this new list with my personal page but my book page is http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes
I'm new here and there  there are some weird FB things to negotiate. My personal page is, http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes.1 if anyone is up for adding me as a friend.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## SJ_Parkinson (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you for providing this amazing service. Glad to contribute.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SJ-Parkinson/228716213898027


----------



## Enkel (May 15, 2012)

Thanks.  
(caught up to #466)


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Great stuff!

All caught up!

Here's Betrovia's FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/Betrovia


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

All caught up here.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up with SJ_Parkinson
I think when it seems people do not reciprocate they have liked with a fan page


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Bumping thread


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught up with SJ Parkinson and Land of Betrovia


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

Hello! Liking you all. Here's my link: http://facebook.com/AuthorDorothyDreyer

Thanks!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I have book (fan pages) Is that ok? Or is it supposed to be just the author (fan page)?
Great then.
Here is a link to make it easier:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/8-Hours-to-Jump-Start-Your-Career/372208129506988

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Tammie-Clarke-Gibbs/131595096897070


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, 
Caught up with 
DorothyWritesYA
Tammie Clarke Gibbs
My page is http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes
Thanks for any likes, I am 1 away from the magic number 30 LOL


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up with Tammie the only new one for me.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Tammie Clarke Gibbs said:


> I have book (fan pages) Is that ok? Or is it supposed to be just the author (fan page)?


Book fan pages are fine


----------



## Serena Fairfax (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello
Could you add my facebook page?
http://www.facebook.com/serenafairfax
Best wishes, Serena Fairfax


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Serena Fairfax said:


> Hello
> Could you add my facebook page?
> http://www.facebook.com/serenafairfax


Hi Serena,

Unfortunately, that's a personal profile. This thread is about exchanging links to *fan pages*. There are links in the first post of this thread that explain what a fan page is, why we do it this way, and how to get your own page.

Jason


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up , nothing new except sent Serena a friend request as there is no like button also shared the news about your free books


----------



## bnpeacock (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi,

I liked authors/entries 440 through 468. Here is my own FaceBook Fan page to like:

http://www.facebook.com/BnPeacock

Thanks!


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm in! I think I've hit everyone currently on the list.

Please add:
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorIrenePreston


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I have liked everyone here. The cool thing is most all of them are new (to me) usually when I participate I find I've already liked many of them.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

I've liked 440-468. Are there links to earlier pages?

My page is at https://www.facebook.com/VisitsFromBeyond

~C


----------



## PaigeAspen (Jun 5, 2012)

The place is great! I'm so glad to have found you all! 

http://www.facebook.com/Crafter.Club


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Starfire said:


> I've liked 440-468. Are there links to earlier pages?


I used to have links to the earlier threads in the first post, but it gave the impression to some people that they had to go back and like all 400+ links  So the focus is now just on the links getting listed in this thread. The numbering is really just a holdover, to show it's an ongoing thread.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## C_Routon (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm all caught up with liking everyone. Here is my fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christina-Routon-Writes/307220982626023

I made sure to like everyone with my personal profile page but you'll probably see that I did a like with my fan page as well. I didn't know that it didn't count.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked 

bnpeacock
IreneP
Starfire
PaigeAspen
C_Routon


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

up to date to 473


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Today I liked 
bnpeacock
IreneP
Starfire
PaigeAspen

My page is http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes

thank you to all who liked my page I am over the magic number 30 now


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Some how I got dropped from going from the last thread to this one, took me a few minutes to find the new thread but eventually I made the switch and here I am 

I have added the new players:
Amanda
Zeggend
Simon
Aliya
Raynfall
Catherine
St Parkinson
B.N. Peacock
Irene
Visits
Crafters Club
Christine Writes
kings and Queens 
Elodie

My Face book "FAN PAGE" is http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife 
You will be "LIKED" from my "PERSONAL PAGE" http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott
If you would like to chat about writing then feel free to send a "FRIENDS REQUEST" to my personal page.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## G.R. Roberts (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm glad to have found you all, and I've liked all your pages.

Mine is at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Reclaim-Me/409190312435761

Gene


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi there, 
caught and liked, 
morriganaoife
G.R. Roberts

http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes.1 personal

http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes book page


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up with, 
morriganaoife (must have liked you before) 
G.R. Roberts

My page is,
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
thanks for any likes back


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,
On a similar theme to the mutual tagging thread, here is my author facebook page
.
http://www.facebook.com/GraceElliot2?v=wall&sk=wall

If you leave your link I'll drop by and 'like' your page. A simple idea - you like mine and I'll like yours!
thanks so much,
Grace x


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a thread for this...I'll find it and merge this.

I've merged it with the existing author thread.  If you go to the very first post in the thread, you'll see how it works, Grace....

Betsy


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've merged it with the existing author thread. If you go to the very first post in the thread, you'll see how it works, Grace....


Thanks for doing this, Betsy!


----------



## Pandora Richardson (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's my link:

http://www.facebook.com/authorpandorarichardson

This is awesome, I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up!!  

Dawn


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Author/119520001398734


----------



## Pandora Richardson (Jun 19, 2012)

I have liked everyone from 440+


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

All caught up again to 476


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked Grace and Pandora


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

I am caught up with Grace Elliot and Pandora

My page is http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

Very cool way to support other authors. I just liked everyone on this thread. Can you please add my page to the list?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jana-DeLeon-Author/312667975433458

Thanks in advance to everyone who Likes other authors pages.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here. Here's mine for those that are new or just joining: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

Thank you - and a quick reminder to "Like" fan pages using your _*main FB profile*_, _*not* from your own FB fan page_, otherwise they won't register as likes and your efforts will have been wasted


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Done my liking duty, now time to add mine to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/author.aswarwick

I set it up a long time back, forgot about it, and only now have made a return to it so am still updating it.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe I am caught up! Woot!

https://www.facebook.com/Betrovia


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Here is mine: http://www.facebook.com/KingsandQueensNovel Thanks!

I will add everyone's pages tomorrow.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Caught up to #480!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

I'm caught up, including Jane, Andrew and A.S. Thanks to any new Likers!


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi I have liked, 
Jana DeLeon
Andrew Biss
A. S. Warwick
cvwriter

thank you to those liking my page http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm up to date 

Thanks to everyone who has already liked mine http://www.facebook.com/AmandaLCowley


----------



## sandyL1090 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's my books fb page;

http://www.facebook.com/TheDogsOfStAugustine

Now to start liking!!


----------



## sandyL1090 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is there a way to Like the previous 400 some pages? Where are they listed?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

sandyL1090 said:


> Is there a way to Like the previous 400 some pages? Where are they listed?


There's no need to like the other 400 pages - each thread just has people focus on that group of 100 pages. I used to link the old threads in the first post, but it gave the wrong impression that people had to go like all the previous pages, so I removed them.


----------



## AnnaVonBlack (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello Darlings,

I think this is a fantastic idea!  It's a great way for authors to support one another  

My facebook page www.facebook.com/annavonblackbooks

I'll be scrolling through and make sure to pay you all a visit


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi I am caught up just liked, 
sandyL1090
AnnaVonBlack

my page is http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up with
sandyL1090 and Anna Von Black as the only two new pages.

mine is https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught up with Anna VonBlack!

www.facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Catching up now.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Nothing new today.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

So sorry if I I missed you before, all caught up now.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I caught everybody so far on this thread. Some impressive looking author and book FB fan pages out there. Well done, everyone!

Here's mine:
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Thank you - and a quick reminder to "Like" fan pages using your _*main FB profile*_, _*not* from your own FB fan page_, otherwise they won't register as likes and your efforts will have been wasted


Hmm. Unfortunately, I did "Like" when logged in via my fan page. However, over on my profile page, all the Likes show up under my Activity Log. Plus, when I switch to my profile account and then revisit all the Author and Book fan pages, they show up as "Liked." So did those Likes register or not?


----------



## Nel_Ashley (Jul 22, 2012)

would appreciate being added to the list - thank you

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nel-Ashley-Writer/105440296251114

off to like everyone else's pages now


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up and new for me today were, Nel_Ashly and Todd Thorne 

my page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394

By the way Todd your like showed up on my page so I guess what you did worked after all.


----------



## sandyL1090 (Jun 26, 2012)

Todd Thorne said:


> So did those Likes register or not?


Yup, You were on my fb page - thanks.

Sandy


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi newly liked
Todd Thorne
Nel_Ashley

but is there a link to E.W. Saloka's page ?

My page for anyone new is
http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes

thank you for any likes


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked everyone on the first post. Here is my fan page to be added to the fun! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553?ref=hl


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for adding me to the list. 
This doesnt work like the Amazon tagging thread where you keep reposting your link and going back several pages to 'like'?
http://www.facebook.com/GraceElliot2?v=wall&sk=wall

Thanks

Off to like a load of pages


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here. Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

@ Todd Thorne - yes, yours did show up on mine, but I think what can happen is that even though you'll show up as someone that "liked" someone's page in their notifications, it won't actually change the number of likes on their counter. I've had this happen many times where I'm notified that someone has liked my page but my counter number is the same.


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, guys!

These are my FB book pages:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/elcolordelamaldad
https://www.facebook.com/#!/larebeldiadelalma
https://www.facebook.com/#!/elenigmadelosvencidos

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught up to here!

https://www.facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks to all who confirmed my Likes at least got through as notifications. Thanks as well for all the new Likes sent my way.



Andrew Biss said:


> @ Todd Thorne - yes, yours did show up on mine, but I think what can happen is that even though you'll show up as someone that "liked" someone's page in their notifications, it won't actually change the number of likes on their counter. I've had this happen many times where I'm notified that someone has liked my page but my counter number is the same.


Andrew, I just tried a test on this. I switched to Liking as my Page instead of via my Profile. I then clicked on Like for 3 different author pages and immediately refreshed each page. Each of their Like counters incremented by 1. I am just shocked and flabbergasted that FB could exhibit such unusual or inconsistent behavior. How can that guy Zuckerberg sleep soundly at night? I guess he must lull himself off to dreamland in the comfort and contentment of having completed such a well-executed IPO. 

Moral of the story: the best chance of getting the desired Like outcome seems to be by using your FB Profile to do your Liking. Not your FB Page.

And with that I am caught up again.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

arodera said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> These are my FB book pages:
> 
> ...


I liked your pages! All caught up as well and thank you to everyone who liked me back! My page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

I already went through and started "liking" the pages on the top of the list. I'll work my way through the rest tomorrow.

Here's my link:

http://www.facebook.com/mandalyncapelle


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't even have enough likes on my page to actually secure my FB page name 

please like it, I will go and like everyone elses 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/K-J-Colt/427582050597628?ref=hl


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

This is fun, can I join? Just liked up to 482, July 16th.

My Fanpage is: https://www.facebook.com/DavidJNormoyle

Thanks.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked Mandalyn, KJ, and David. 

My page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## mandalync (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I finally got caught up.


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught with new ones, 
JanneCO l
arodera all three pages liked
Grace 
Mandalyn Capelle
KJCOLT
David J Normoyle

My page is http://www.facebook.com/elodie.parkes for new people thanks for any likes back.


----------



## Genesis Blue (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, just about to go through the list! My page is: https://www.facebook.com/GenesisBlueBooks


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Genesis Blue said:


> Ok, just about to go through the list! My page is: https://www.facebook.com/GenesisBlueBooks


Caught up with Genesis Blue

My page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553?ref=hl


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in updating the first post of this thread - all I can say is food poisoning really really sucks.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm all Liked up.



Jason G. Anderson said:


> Sorry for the delay in updating the first post of this thread - all I can say is food poisoning really really sucks.


Sucks _and_ blows, I would imagine. Literally. Ugh.

Thanks for updating the handy list of Page links. Feel better soon, Jason!


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All caught up.

Jason, hope you're well on the mend!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.  Jason, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught up to number 492


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Caught up now to 492 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Author/119520001398734


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up with likes as there was only one new page 
Genesis Blue

My page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi caught up and liked  Genesis Blue


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

Would love to be put on the list.
http://www.facebook.com/nicolesmithbooks


----------



## Tony Franks-Buckley (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi All, my Facebook Author Page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tony-Franks-Buckley-Historian-Author/361673787237786#!/pages/Tony-Franks-Buckley-Historian-Author/361673787237786

I am a Wallasey Historian and author that completed my BA Honours Degree in Modern History at Liverpool John Moores University under the guidance of fellow author Prof Frank McDonough, Dr Mike Benbough-Jackson and a host of others.

My main interests in history are from the Industrial Revolution era in Britain, which was the beginning of the modern day Britain as we know it today. I also hold a keen interest in World War II due to my uncle, who served in the Royal Navy and was involved in the D-Day landings. Stories that were told to me by him when I was a child have stuck with me to this day.

As well as graduating from university, I have also attended Wirral Met College in Birkenhead where I gained A Level results through an Access to Higher Education Diploma in English Literature, History and Environmental Studies which allowed me to enter University.

In year one my modules included, Presenting the past, Historical Themes, Nineteenth Century America, Historians in action, Revolutions in the modern world and Reconstructing the past. In year two my modules were, British Economy and Society 1800-1990, British Political History 1832-1990, The Rise & Fall of the British Empire 1750 to the Present day, Key Skills in Historical Research and Career Planning. I read works during my university time by John Belchem, Phylis Deane, Eric Hobsbawm, Peter Mathias all to do with Social Economy and the Industrial Revolution and still do.

In year three my modules were, Decolonisation in Southeast Asia post 1945, Life on the British Home front during the Second World War, Popular Culture in the nineteenth century, The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich as well as my Independent study on Liverpool during the Industrial Revolution 1700-1850. Upon completing my degree.

At the Age of 31, I am now embarking on my next part in life of historical research. New Brighton has a vast amount of history and the Pirates and Smugglers that came to the shores of Wallasey from the 16th Century onwards will be the future focus of my work in both Historical Fiction and Non Fiction form.

Hector Hornsmith will be bringing plenty of old Pirates back into the public eye with his Diary Entries that he collaberated whilst at sea. I am the creator of Hector Hornsmith and his Memoirs which can be found on my blogsite http://tonyfranksbuckley.blogspot.co.uk/ Hector speaks of his adventures with his good friend Captain Gray who is Married to Mother Redcap who is the owner of Mother Redcaps Inn.

Beneath Mother Redcaps and Wallasey is a network of tunnels that are used by Captain Gray and his crew to stash their loot when returning from sea, as well as their living quarters, where they hide in comfort away from the eyes of the forever pursuing Captain Vernon and his Royal Naval crew of the Barfleur. The tunnels and caves stretch undernath the whole of Wallasey in several directions.


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

Enough likes so i can get my page name would be lovely.

Late to this Facebook lark 

TYVM

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Martin-Freddy-Hansen/151374701653449 

Will start working my way through the list.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked Martin and Tony and Nicole.. 

My page is: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553?ref=hl


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi just liked new poeple

Nicole5102
Tony Franks-Buckley
martinfreddyhansen

Thank for the likes back 
for new people my pages is https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up to here.  I know that having a certain number of "likes" gets you something on FB, but can someone explain what that is?  I looked again and couldn't find it.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena H said:


> Caught up to here. I know that having a certain number of "likes" gets you something on FB, but can someone explain what that is? I looked again and couldn't find it.


I think it's just a better understanding of your stats... I dunno - my main business has 2400 likes and I never got anything special. I can promote my posts - maybe that's it? I have a little thing at the bottom of each post that says: XXXXX number of people saw this post and then off to the side is has an option to "promote" this post where I can pay $5 and make XXXXX number more people see this post or $10 and get double that.

Here, I added an image:


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Just liked the new people
Nicole5102
Tony Franks-Buckley
martinfreddyhansen

as for that get more people to like your page stuff from B that's just them trying to get you to pay 

My page is [URL=http://www.facebook]http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes[/url
for any likes back


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

EllieP said:


> as for that get more people to like your page stuff from B that's just them trying to get you to pay


I've never actually done it, but I might in the future. If I have an important promotion up. It's only $5...

But not for that dumb post...


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

I should have liked everyone who liked me. working my way through the front page list in chunks.

I'm sure it all means something. I just don't know what.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> I think it's just a better understanding of your stats... I dunno - my main business has 2400 likes and I never got anything special. I can promote my posts - maybe that's it? I have a little thing at the bottom of each post that says: XXXXX number of people saw this post and then off to the side is has an option to "promote" this post where I can pay $5 and make XXXXX number more people see this post or $10 and get double that.
> 
> Here, I added an image:


So it's not anything more than the "Insights" stats? It's nice to have that info but I'm not sure it's "all that." Especially for me, there's really not much to see in those stats.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Jena H said:


> So it's not anything more than the "Insights" stats? It's nice to have that info but I'm not sure it's "all that." Especially for me, there's really not much to see in those stats.


That's the only difference I can see?? I'm sure those stats are good for some people, but I'm like you, Who cares.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

I'm all caught up...

Had quite a few new authors to add to my "liked" list this time.

Welcome Fellow Writers!

My Face book "FAN PAGE" is http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife 
You will be "LIKED" from my "PERSONAL PAGE" http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott
If you would like to chat about writing then feel free to send a "FRIENDS REQUEST" to my personal page.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked you back Krystin!

Thanks!


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Jena H said:


> Caught up to here. I know that having a certain number of "likes" gets you something on FB, but can someone explain what that is? I looked again and couldn't find it.


I think it's mostly about access to more page stats once you reach 25 _(? not sure)_ Likes.

It used to be you needed to get 25 Likes before you could request a vanity URL for your Facebook page. I think that went away sometime last year.

Anyway, I've caught up with the new folks on the thread. Welcome!


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally worked my way through the list and I think I'm caught up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry for the delay, finally updated the first post again. Turns out whatever I have isn't food poisoning, as it's decided to return. Blech. Queue the blood tests.



Todd Thorne said:


> It used to be you needed to get 25 Likes before you could request a vanity URL for your Facebook page. I think that went away sometime last year.


They let you have your first vanity URL for "free". If you have any other pages, you still need 25 likes before you can get the vanity URL.


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

No one new to like


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Still no one new to like


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Agreed no one new to like


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Joining in the fun!  

Here is the facebook fan page for "The Power of the Pussy"...

www.facebook.com/ThePoweroftheP


Thanks in advance! Off to start liking everyone...


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Caught up to here!

Woot!

https://facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked KaraKing nothing else is new,

My page for anyone new https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Liked Kara King


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Caught up now. Some cooling timeline covers out there.

Here I am: http://www.facebook.com/AlanPetersenBooks


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm a crime writer and an optimist, a rare combination.

http://www.facebook.com/Nicwastnage


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Liked Nick Wastnage as he was the only one i have not liked.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

martinfreddyhansen said:


> Enough likes so i can get my page name would be lovely.
> 
> Late to this Facebook lark
> 
> ...


lololol @ your default on FB...Keep calm...


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked Kara and Nick - all caught up.

Here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Got Kara and Nick.

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Caught up.

Here are mine:

http://www.facebook.com/mariesymeoubooks
http://www.facebook.com/TheCatYears

Thanks in advance


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Sure I am caught up, liked
Nick Wastnage
Marie S cat page 

my page https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm caught up.

I've changed the name of my Facebook author pag; it's no longer named "Visits From Beyond". It looks like the "likes" transferred over automatically.

Here's the new link: https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

New likes for me were Marie S the cat years and Starfire 

My page for anyone new, http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scarlett-Rugers-Design/186669264687668

This is me!

I've liked everyone


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I liked Scarlet and Marie!

My page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553?ref=hl


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm all caught up again


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked Scarlett


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Great thread, worked my way through everyone on the seven pages.

My fanpage is: https://www.facebook.com/GeoffreyWakeling

Thanks


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I just realised that I have 75 people who liked my page and I liked 150 people's pages (I'm doing this for 2 threads now so there are doubles on these pages).
I get that not everybody is interested in the LGBT genre, but I think this is out of proportions. Only half the people I liked have liked me back and I know that at least 15 people that have liked me aren't even from here. 60 to 150 is out of proportions.

If people expect others to like them, they should also properly like other people.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> If people expect others to like them, they should also properly like other people.


Agreed.

Recall Jason's instructions at the start of the thread:


Jason G. Anderson said:


> *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #550, at which point a new thread will be born.*


If you don't wish to exchanges likes, for whatever reservations or reasons you might have, then don't participate in the Like Exchange.

Moving on... I'm caught up. Welcome to the newbies and thanks to all for the Likes!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

kiazishiru said:


> I just realised that I have 75 people who liked my page and I liked 150 people's pages (I'm doing this for 2 threads now so there are doubles on these pages).
> I get that not everybody is interested in the LGBT genre, but I think this is out of proportions. Only half the people I liked have liked me back and I know that at least 15 people that have liked me aren't even from here. 60 to 150 is out of proportions.
> 
> If people expect others to like them, they should also properly like other people.


I liked you! 

And Geoff...thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish everyone who posted their link in this thread was actually here to participate properly, but unfortunately we do get a lot of drive-by posters (witness the people who leave the wrong link, eg: a profile link instead of an actual page, then never post a correct one when asked).

There's not really anything we can do about it, alas.

But a huge thank you to everyone who is here to actually participate - it's greatly appreciated by everyone.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Caught up to Scarlett and Geoff.


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm all caught up.  (Including you, Kia Shiru.    )

However there were two I wasn't able to Like:  The Cat Years and Nick Wastnage (sp?).  I don't know why, I could see the Like button, but it wouldn't work for me, even though others worked fine.  I'll try again another day, just in case it's some strange glitch.

Thanks, all!!


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

All caught up to number 500.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

I'm all caught up...

Had quite a few new authors to add to my "liked" list this time.

Kara
Nick
Marie (Cat Years)
Geoff
Scarlett

FYI (Kia Shiru. I got ya hun, no worries with my two pages)

Welcome Fellow Writers!

My Face book "FAN PAGE" is http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife 
You will be "LIKED" from my "PERSONAL PAGE" http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott
If you would like to chat about writing then feel free to send a "FRIENDS REQUEST" to my personal page.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

Facebook fanpage of my fantasy franchise, Crystal Shade;
https://www.facebook.com/CrystalShadeAngeni


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

I Liked Crystal Shade, Istvan.

Me:
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Modified per post below (Thank you Jason!): https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lisa-Grace-Books/168413739714

-and please like https://www.facebook.com/KindleDealsDaily besides liking this page add your free and on sale books to this page weekly. I'll be running facebook ads on it from time to time.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> https://www.facebook.com/lisagracebooks


That link doesn't work for me, although this one does: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lisa-Grace-Books/168413739714


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

Please add me:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Burrows/285259951541336


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Davidjb said:


> Please add me:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Burrows/285259951541336


I liked you David.

My page is here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Caught up with the new ones.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Istvan Szabo said:


> Caught up with the new ones.


I liked you Istvan...must have missed you earlier!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Caught up with all the new ones


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi there, I am caught up and I wonder if the problem with not seeing peoples' likes is that they are not liking with their personal page again.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

All caught up with

Istvan
Lisa Grace 
David



Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/GeoffreyWakeling


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Got caught back up to here.

Thanks to all for the Likes!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, all caught up on the likes! If I missed anyone, let me know!

Here's mine!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/RA-Hobbs/275101692602766

Thanks!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again, including the two I couldn't get the last time.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I just liked David, Jeff and R.A.!

Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

have caught up


----------



## Sally Dubats (Jan 9, 2012)

Such a wonderful idea to network! Thanks for the good work! I *LIKE* everybody here... lol.

Here's my fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/SallyDubats.Author

Have a great day!


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

I liked everyone!! Some missing though as there were no LIKE tabs. You may not have used your author page when you liked mine, I think.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Burrows/285259951541336


----------



## LTucker (Aug 8, 2012)

I've just Liked everyone on the list. Mine's here and its new, so I can't set the username yet.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lucy-Tucker-Author/178889862236049


----------



## Nel_Ashley (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm caught up again. Thanks for the new likes.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nel-Ashley-Writer/105440296251114


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am all caught up - whew...I had a bunch! Here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Davidjb said:


> I liked everyone!! Some missing though as there were no LIKE tabs. You may not have used your author page when you liked mine, I think.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Burrows/285259951541336


You can't like pages with your author page since those do not count for the amount of "likes" someone has. Only personal pages count in the amount of likes.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

All caught up.... 

And I told a friend...  So I wouldn't be really surprised to see a book of  "Halloween Tales " make an appearance.   

Sharing is caring ...


----------



## Reeve_Thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, all. Just set this up today. Not much there yet. It's a WIP.

Yes, I like myself, well sometimes.  Now to get busy liking all of you.

http://www.facebook.com/Reeve.Thomas.Author


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Caught up today with 
Scarlett_R
GWakeling
Istvan Szabo, Ifj
LisaGraceBooks
Davidjb
Sally Dubats
LTucker
MaiaAden
Reeve_Thomas

I agree with the person who said they have given more likes, than got,  but still I am grateful for the likes i have been given, so thanks guys and here is my page for anyone who has not seen it yet or anyone new.  [URL=http://www.facebook]http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes[/url]


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe I'm caught up!

Woot!

Here's mine:

www.facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am gonna go through and like everyone with my personal page, I did it wrong and was liking with my fan page.  So, sorry about that guys!


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm working my through... Please like my author page/add to list, etc.
Thanks

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer?ref=hl


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

ScottC said:


> I'm working my through... Please like my author page/add to list, etc.
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/AuthorScottCramer?ref=hl


Got it! Here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## FH (Jul 30, 2012)

KaraKing said:


> lololol @ your default on FB...Keep calm...


thank you 

I'm busy catching up on all my likes. apologies for late but if you liked me i will get round to you, promise.

and big thanks for everyone getting me to 25 so i can get my vanity page url  YAY!


----------



## lamontweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

Joason, Thanks for this great thread.
Here's my Facebook fan page:

http://facebook.com/armyofmebook

Please, like if you'd be so kind and are so inclined.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again so far.  Here's my FB page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

The only new ones for me to like are and i have like them 
ScottC
lamontweaver

my page is http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes for new people


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Sometimes you just have to take your accomplishments however you can claim them. My big accomplishment so far for today is... I'm caught up on Likes! 

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Bumping thread

http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing new to like
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Add me please. https://www.facebook.com/tyhutchinson.author?ref=hl

I'll start liking the list. Thanks


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402

I would ask that you only like it if you're genuinely into Fantasy and Science Fiction.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Caught up.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

People are still using their author page to like, which doesn't count towards likes. Make sure you sign on with your personal page before liking people. Thanks.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I would love to be added. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Kwalker said:


> I would love to be added. Thank you so much.


Great!... but we need the link to your Facebook page


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's mine. I'll go back and like several pages! I've decided to take a break from my personal account and focus on my book pages exclusively during this nutty political season.  Thank you.

Middle grade novel series The Teashop Girls: https://www.facebook.com/teashopgirls
Planet Explorers travel guides for kids: https://www.facebook.com/PlanetExplorers
YA reading suggestions (feel free to post your own YA novel): https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfterTheHungerGames


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Eeek, so you do, huh.

http://www.facebook.com/KellyWalkerAuthor

I think I've got everyone else's pages liked now as well.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

All caught up!  Thanks for the new likes!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

teashopgirl said:


> Here's mine. I'll go back and like several pages! I've decided to take a break from my personal account and focus on my book pages exclusively during this nutty political season.


Thanks for joining us! In case it isn't clear, this thread operates a bit different to the book tag thread - we ask that every joining in likes all the pages listed in the first post of the thread (I continually update it as new people join in). That way everyone taking part in this thread gets some love for their pages, without people having to constantly repost their page link.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

All caught up! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scarlett-Rugers-Design/186669264687668



TLH said:


> Add me please. https://www.facebook.com/tyhutchinson.author?ref=hl
> 
> I'll start liking the list. Thanks


I love your profile pick. That is awesome eyebrow.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I just "liked" Kelly and Scarlett's page !

Here's mine:

www.facebook.com/betrovia


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is the link for my book's fan page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Past-Never-Ends-by-Jackson-Burnett/302973386467969

Thank you,

Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up so far.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

All caught up, and thanks to everyone who clicked my author page in return.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

This is a great idea. Could you please add me to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Eco-Chain-of-Dating/358204364261169

Waiting to get enough followers to be able to edit the page name. Thanks

Edit: All caught up. Hope I can receive the same amount back.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up with everyone. Here's mine and thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

(And don't forget to "Like" from your main FB page, not your fan page! )


----------



## Jason Varrone (Feb 5, 2012)

Would you mind adding my newly created FB page? It was just born yesterday...

https://www.facebook.com/jasonvarronewriter


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jason Varrone said:


> Would you mind adding my newly created FB page? It was just born yesterday...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jasonvarronewriter


Liked.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up with a couple new ones.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Caught up.

Dawn


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

All caught up. Looks like I was able to change the URL for my page now. Could you please update it for me? Thanks

http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Caught up... Would appreciate likes for the following:

http://www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer

Thanks


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I could really do with some more likes  http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raquel-Lyon/162647577089423?ref=hl

Starting on the list now!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Just done the first 40 on the list. (My profile name is Foxi Fae by the way, not Raquel Lyon, in case you want to check up on me  http://www.facebook.com/author.aswarwick#!/foxi.fae)

Some great pages out there. 

Carrying on liking...


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

...and I'm done! All of the list, plus Andrew's  .

I shall be looking forward to lots of lovely likes and will keep checking back to catch up.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

CourtneyHamilton said:


> All caught up. Looks like I was able to change the URL for my page now. Could you please update it for me? Thanks
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


I've changed the URL in the main list.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Rlyon said:


> Just done the first 40 on the list. (My profile name is Foxi Fae by the way, not Raquel Lyon, in case you want to check up on me  http://www.facebook.com/author.aswarwick#!/foxi.fae)


Did you want your profile page listed along with your page URL?


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a lot of catch-ups but I'm caught up now!

My page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Pandora Richardson (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally caught up! If I missed anyone, let me know.

My page is: http://www.facebook.com/authorpandorarichardson


----------



## Nicole5102 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm all caught up now. Finally!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Did you want your profile page listed along with your page URL?


Sure, that could help when the thread gets longer. Thank you.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the likes, everyone. I decided to start an ad campaign to reach more readers for https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfterTheHungerGames

If you happen to write YA or science fiction, please feel free to post your title to the wall in addition to liking, and I'll get the title posted.


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow it was really great to come to the thread and see lots of new people to like , so have liked 
TLH
Patty Jansen
Kwalker
teashopgirl
Scarlett_R
Jackson Burnett
CourtneyHamilton
Jason Varrone
ScottC
Rrylon

Hope to see you all come by my author page http://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I went down the list and liked!

Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/CheriseKelleyWriter


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All caught up.

~C


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Been liking away.

Please add mine to the list:

https://www.facebook.com/dpprior

Thanks!


----------



## Nel_Ashley (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I've caught up now. Had a couple of days where I couldn't get on the boards so took me a while to like people back.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Ellie, Cherise, Starfire, Derek, I 've done yours, and thank you to everyone who's clicked so far.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

A work in progress, but getting there
http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss/app_278592948831507

Whew, going to need more coffee as I work my way back up this thread! But I have Tim Horton's, so it' all good.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Quiss said:


> A work in progress, but getting there
> http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss/app_278592948831507
> 
> Whew, going to need more coffee as I work my way back up this thread! But I have Tim Horton's, so it' all good.


Just go to the original post on page 1. That lists all the people you need to like. (And recheck periodically as more are added.)


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

David J Normoyle said:


> Just go to the original post on page 1. That lists all the people you need to like. (And recheck periodically as more are added.)


Yeah, but I can tell by the cover pics whom I've already liked 

Hey! How come I'm not on that list!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, guys!

My book fanpages on FB:

https://www.facebook.com/elcolordelamaldad
https://www.facebook.com/larebeldiadelalma
https://www.facebook.com/ThrillerJuegodeIdentidades
https://www.facebook.com/elenigmadelosvencidos

Thanks and regards.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi and I have caught up, I think people are still liking with their fan page as my like count doesn't move much even when I see new people added to this list. Okay so liked today 
Patty Jansen
arodera
Quiss
derekprior
Cherise Kelley
teashopgirl x4pages
Kwalker
CourtneyHamilton
Jason Varrone
ScottC
LTucker
Reeve_Thomas
lamontweaver
TLH

My pages are.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048

Hope to see you there


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Liked today, 
Cherise Kelley
derekprior
Quiss again? weird 

my page  [URL=https://www.facebook]https://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes[/url]


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Caught up!

My page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

I have Liked my way back to the future. Or to now at least.

Thanks to all for your Likes in return!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## glc3 (Jun 24, 2009)

I would like my page liked for The Dead War Series: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Dead-War-Series/256567084409823 Nowq I'm going to get to work and start liking pages.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Here is my page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Thanks in advance,
Dawn


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

All caught up.


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Got everyone. It's fun looking through all the information you guys post.

http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


----------



## SAustin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Just been told about this so I thought I would give it a whirl. Ill start going through the list now.

http://www.facebook.com/AAARealityGames


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Patrick-Walts-author/172103769521646


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

I'm all caught up...

Had quite a few new authors to add to my "liked" list this time. Three whole pages of them. 
I'm sorry to those of you who were waiting. August was a horrible month for my family. We lost a family member and four friends so I have been MIA. 
Usually I am much swifter with my "like" button.

So to all of you who are new.......

Welcome Fellow Writers!

My Face book "FAN PAGE" is http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife 
You will be "LIKED" from my "PERSONAL PAGE" http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott
If you would like to chat about writing then feel free to send a "FRIENDS REQUEST" to my personal page.


----------



## Suellen Smith (Sep 16, 2012)

Great idea! Here's a link to my facebook page:

http://on.fb.me/PMvcyN

Thanks in advance for the likes


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you liked your Quiss today?

http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Caught up!

My page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

kiazishiru said:


> Don't forget to like a page with your personal page. Likes made with your fan page do not count and are a waste of your time.
> 
> Also, I'm caught up.
> 
> ...


Why should I not like pages with my fan page?


----------



## DorothyWritesYA (May 12, 2012)

PatrickWalts said:


> Why should I not like pages with my fan page?


Because it won't count as a like. Your number of likes won't change unless someone clicks the like button from their personal account. Unfortunately.

Actually, they should make an option: When you click "like," FB should ask which account you want to like it from. That would solve the issue.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

DorothyWritesYA said:


> Because it won't count as a like. Your number of likes won't change unless someone clicks the like button from their personal account. Unfortunately.
> 
> Actually, they should make an option: When you click "like," FB should ask which account you want to like it from. That would solve the issue.


Seriously? I've liked friends' pages from my author and music pages and it's counted in the past. Is this something they've recently implemented?


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

PatrickWalts said:


> Seriously? I've liked friends' pages from my author and music pages and it's counted in the past. Is this something they've recently implemented?


Sure enough, you guys are correct. Damn it.


----------



## Reeve_Thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

caught up, I think


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

PatrickWalts said:


> Sure enough, you guys are correct. d*mn it.


Unfortunatly, that's just the way it works! I'd prefer to like from my fan page because then I could see all my author friends posts in one click without having to muddle through that of family, current friends and high school buddies on my personal page just to see what you guys are writing about that morning, but alas sometimes Zuckerburg isn't as smart as he thinks he is.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know if this is accepted or even allowed but would my facebook page qualify? It's for Chamberton Publishing http://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing

If so I'll follow the 'rules' of the thread and like others as well.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I don't know if this is accepted or even allowed but would my facebook page qualify? It's for Chamberton Publishing http://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing
> 
> If so I'll follow the 'rules' of the thread and like others as well.


I liked you!

Here's me: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Caught up with the clicking. If you see a like from Foxi Fae, that's me!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raquel-Lyon/162647577089423


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

All caught up!
Very sorry to hear about your recent tragedy, MorriganAoife.  Thoughts and prayers headed your way...


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

All caught up 

http://www.facebook.com/mariesymeoubooks
http://www.facebook.com/TheCatYears


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up and liked, 
glc3
SAustin
PatrickWalts
Suellen Smith
T.K. Richardson
Rlyon
nice to see new ones 

My pages, thank for any likes back
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

I liked,
glc3
SAustin
PatrickWalts
T.K. Richardson
Suellen Smith

so I am caught up, 
Thanks for any likes back, https://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## britrocker (May 16, 2011)

Hi, 

Could you add me please

And if anyone cares to like. I will do the same with all of the above.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Estelle, I just went to LIKE your page, but I didn't see a LIKE button...



Estelle Ryan said:


> Fabulous idea to support each other like this. I've liked the list and would appreciate your likes!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Estelle.Ryan


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up!!

Dawn


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

I've liked everyone in the list, is it possible to add my fan page?
Though I am not an author my fan page is dedicated to helping Authors create book covers, how to brief cover designers to get what they want, what to look for in cover design and I also post general info about self promotion for writers.

This is my fan page:
https://www.facebook.com/KeithDrawsCoverArt

Thanks


----------



## Jackson Burnett (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for your past and future likes on my Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Past-Never-Ends-by-Jackson-Burnett/302973386467969

I appreciate it very much.

Jackson Burnett
Author of The Past Never Ends, a legal mystery


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

All caught up! http://www.facebook.com/scarlettrugersdesign


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> I don't know if this is accepted or even allowed but would my facebook page qualify? It's for Chamberton Publishing http://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing
> 
> If so I'll follow the 'rules' of the thread and like others as well.


I've liked you as well.. Thanks for joining us.


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> All caught up!
> Very sorry to hear about your recent tragedy, MorriganAoife. Thoughts and prayers headed your way...


Thank You.

I'm all caught up again..

I've added

Chamberton Publishing
John Mills
Estelle Ryan 
and 
Keith Draws ....


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Gimme an "el". Gimme an "eye". Gimme a "kay". Gimme an "eee". What's that spell?

Answer: a word Zuckerberg probably wishes he could trademark.

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.  Morrigan, I'm sorry for your recent trials and tribulations.  Good thoughts going your way.


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All liked up.

Morrigan, my thoughts are with you and yours.

~C

https://www.facebook.com/C.A.Starfire


----------



## Veronica Drema (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello. I liked the list on the first page. Here is a link to my book page on facebook. Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/VeronicaDremaBooks/351970571551452?ref=hl

edited to correct link: http://www.facebook.com/VeronicaDremaBooks


----------



## Aussierotica (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorXavierEdwards

And now off to like a lot of things and people.

I see a couple link also to their personal / author pages -- in which case mine is

http://www.facebook.com/Aussierotica


----------



## Aussierotica (Sep 22, 2012)

Whew, clicky finger is now sore, but liked up-to-date.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Guys, please like with your personal page, not your fanpage. I've had a few fanpage likes in the last week and they don't count as likes.
FB doesn't count fanpage likes on a fanpage as a real like, so you need to like the fanpages with your personal accounts!


----------



## Jeff Menapace (Mar 5, 2011)

All liked up. Would appreciate some in return 

www.facebook.com/JeffMenapace.writer


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Estelle, Xavier & Jeff...done.

All caught up again.
Raquel. (Foxifae)


----------



## aaronoverfield (Sep 17, 2012)

Liked 440-520. 
Side note, http://www.facebook.com/bryanhealey.author isn't a valid link. Don't know if this has been pointed out.

My page: http://www.facebook.com/NewVeilWorld

Also, I created a subscription list of self published authors/publishers/blogs/etc (and added all the likes from here to that list as well). It's a good way to follow folks who have had success, since one way to achieve success and become discovered is by learning what other people did in order to achieve it.

If you want to subscribe to the ongoing list on Facebook, it's here: https://www.facebook.com/lists/4643349967377

I'm not sure if other people can add to the list or just me. If there's someone you think should be on the subscription list but can't add them, let me know and I'll do so.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi guys,

Sorry for not updating the front list of the thread for the last two weeks - I must have missed a message from KB telling me that there were new posts, and since it only ever sends you one message, I never received any notification later on. But the front list is now up to date again.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## donnly (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello! I just saw this thread tonight. My facebook page is www.facebook.com/catchingthewestbound. I'll start liking tonight.
Thank You.


----------



## Nel_Ashley (Jul 22, 2012)

caught up again with the sudden flurry of likes

could you please update my link to http://www.facebook.com/nelashley.author as it has been changed. Thanks

and thank you to all who have liked my page


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

I'd like to join as my kindle promo page, Goodkindles.

https://www.facebook.com/goodkindles

I will start liking as myself from the beginning.

Best,

Adam


----------



## Reeve_Thomas (Aug 9, 2012)

Caught up.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

caught up 

http://www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Whew...I had a lot of catch-ups to do, but I'm caught up now. Thank you for all the new likes! I appreciate it! 

Here's me for the newbies: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Junco-Coot/258034560979553


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's my fan page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kate-Danley/135952236465935 And off to go "like" you all!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Back again to catch up. Thanks for all the likes so far.


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Caught up once again. Welcome to all the new folk!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

HI caught up today with the new pages for me,

Estelle Ryan
keithdraws
V Drema
Aussierotica
Jeff Menapace
aaronoverfield
donnly
KateDanley

I have a new page which needs likes  https://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook


----------



## Kate Dawes (Sep 16, 2012)

My author page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kate-Dawes-Author/536123736401298


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

All caught up again.

Please be sure to like back.

http://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


----------



## SAustin (Jul 28, 2011)

Just got everyone up to date. Please help me out as well.

http://www.facebook.com/AAARealityGames


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up with everyone. Here's mine and thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

(And don't forget to "Like" from your main FB page, not your fan page, or it won't count! )


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All caught up.

~C


----------



## RenataSuerth (May 6, 2012)

www.facebook.com/RSuerthAuthor

thanks


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up today with new ones, 
Kate Dawes
RenataSuerth

have a new page which needs likes  https://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook

Thank you


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Your consideration and well-wishes are appreciated.

I have added the following new FB pages:

Veronica Drema
Xavier Edwards
Jeff Menapace
New Viel World
D.C. Hicks
Good Kindles
Kate Danley
Stone Kisses
Kate Dawes
The Wig Series

My Page is http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife

My Personal Page is http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Got caught up <-- the first thing I accomplished today. Hopefully it won't be the only thing I get done.

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Have caught up


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up again too. I wonder why I'm not getting email notices when this thread is commented on. Ah well, I'm here now. 

And here's my page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/J-Y-Harris/239445689481765


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Jena H said:


> I'm caught up again too. I wonder why I'm not getting email notices when this thread is commented on. Ah well, I'm here now.


If you happen to miss a notification (it gets lost in the ether, or you don't click on the link in the email), the forum doesn't send you a new email until after you visit the thread again. A little bit annoying, but it also prevents people from getting constant email notifications about new posts if they aren't able to get online for a while.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> If you happen to miss a notification (it gets lost in the ether, or you don't click on the link in the email), the forum doesn't send you a new email until after you visit the thread again. A little bit annoying, but it also prevents people from getting constant email notifications about new posts if they aren't able to get online for a while.


Thanks, Jason. For a while I thought I was getting e-mails each time someone posted here, but then I quit relying on e-mail and eyeballed the thread from time to time without leaving a comment. But its all good.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, I had to search for this thread. It was on page TEN. 

I'm caught up with the most recent Likes, but it occurred to me that I have another FB page which is an offshoot of my personal page. I guess it's a product page?? Not sure exactly what it is, but even though it was created for a single book, as long as it's there, I guess I might as well use it. Here's the link, and if it's eligible for inclusion on the FB list, that's great. If not, that's okay too.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nobodys-Perfect/129341150478248?ref=hl


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Jena H said:


> Wow, I had to search for this thread. It was on page TEN.


One day I'll remember to occasionally bump the thread. One day... 

(and I've added your URL to the list)


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, Jason.    

And I guess it's a testament to the lively activity of this board that something can fall back so far in just a couple of days.  Guess we writers like to express ourselves.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I've gotten everybody on here...whew, that took a while! I'd appreciate any Likes to my page as well.

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm afraid your like doesn't count. You seemed to have liked my page with your author page, not your personal page.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

All caught up again.



kiazishiru said:


> I'm afraid your like doesn't count. You seemed to have liked my page with your author page, not your personal page.


Just to echo the above comment, quite a few people are still 'liking' with their author page. This doesn't register as a like and is a waste!


----------



## Mercius (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome. Please add mine: https://www.facebook.com/CaanlinRunning

Thanks!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Mercius: got you.
kiazishiru, GWakeling: thanks for the heads-up, I hadn't realized that. I'll go back through and do the liking correctly.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Check my page out and like me if you want! I don't expect you to like me just because I'm on here!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Perilous/133981546647237


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

A fanpage for each of my books:

_An Order of Coffee and Tears_
http://www.facebook.com/pages/An-Order-of-Coffee-and-Tears/203042769828154

_Superman's Cape_
http://www.facebook.com/SupermansCape


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Caught up again.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught with the few pages that I had not yet liked 
Kate Dawes
Jena H new page
ajalbrinck
Mercius
tamaraheiner
Brian Spangler liked both

My page is https://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook
thanks for any likes back


----------



## Todd Thorne (Dec 28, 2011)

Got caught up for today. Welcome to all the new authors!

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorToddThorne


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

All caught up! 



ajalbrinck said:


> Mercius: got you.
> kiazishiru, GWakeling: thanks for the heads-up, I hadn't realized that. I'll go back through and do the liking correctly.


No problem, Alex. It would be good if it DID count. That would be a nice subtle way of attracting readers to other authors pages but alas, it doesn't work.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

What is this "counting" you speak of? 
What does it count for? My personal page doesn't have very much to do with my author page at all. Since I tend to link my author page in various places, wouldn't "likes" showing up there be better? I get confused....

http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Quiss said:


> What is this "counting" you speak of?
> What does it count for? My personal page doesn't have very much to do with my author page at all. Since I tend to link my author page in various places, wouldn't "likes" showing up there be better? I get confused....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/MissQuiss


Hey Quiss,

You can 'like' a page with your personal account, but if you're using FB as your author page, you can also 'like' a page as that. However, the number of likes only corresponds to the number of personal accounts. So, if you want to subtly draw people to your page by 'liking' with your author account, they don't actually count for the official number of likes.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up. Please Like my page if you haven't already. Thanks!

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Caught up

http://www.facebook.com/authorscottcramer

Thanks


----------



## CourtneyHamilton (Sep 10, 2012)

Great pages everyone. All Caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/EcoChainOfDating


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

My updates today were:

Nobody's Perfect
Alex Albrinck
Caanlin Running
Perilous
An Order of Coffee and Tears

My Page is http://www.facebook.com/MorriganAoife

My Personal Page is http://www.facebook.com/krystin.u.scott


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/KristenDaRayBooks


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm caught up too.  Thanks to everyone for all the likes.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Only two more people, to fill this list! 

(And a note in case anyone hasn't seen a list changeover before - I repeat the last 10 people of the old list in the new list, just to ensure they get a decent amount of time in front of others. So don't be shy  )


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

All caught up.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

I caught up, but liked so many people that I didn't keep a list.


----------



## C. Lee McKenzie (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm totally a newbie here, and from the look of this board I'll be a few days in catching up with all of these pages. My page is https://www.facebook.com/cleemckenziebooks

Off to do some liking! 
[youtube] http://youtu.be/YP9I401gWNQ/[youtube]

What's the best way to add a cover image?


----------



## C. Lee McKenzie (Oct 19, 2012)

GWakeling said:


> Hey Quiss,
> 
> You can 'like' a page with your personal account, but if you're using FB as your author page, you can also 'like' a page as that. However, the number of likes only corresponds to the number of personal accounts. So, if you want to subtly draw people to your page by 'liking' with your author account, they don't actually count for the official number of likes.


So what if I only have an author page? Then by visiting and liking their pages, I'm not helping others and they're not helping me, right?


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

C. Lee McKenzie said:


> I'm totally a newbie here, and from the look of this board I'll be a few days in catching up with all of these pages. My page is https://www.facebook.com/cleemckenziebooks


Hi C.Lee,

Unfortunately, the page you've given is for your Facebook profile. This list is for *fan pages* (which don't have to be made by a fan, despite the name). The first post in the thread explains it more, and also links to the help info on Facebook on how to create your fan page.

Jason


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

FYI, I've liked 107 pages from this thread and received 39 in return, so far, 6 of which didn't register as they were done with the author's page.

Caught up again and would appreciate a few more. 

http://www.facebook.com/vipcig?ref=ts&fref=ts#!/pages/Raquel-Lyon/162647577089423


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

After a few week's of being AWOL, I am caught up!

Here's mine:

www.facebook.com/betrovia

Thanks!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up, 
KristenDaRay Liked
Rlyon I checked to make sure i had liked you and i had, but agree we don't get back what we give out, it could be people like with their fan page and we don't see them 

My page and thanks for any likes back https://www.facebook.com/StoneKissesthebook


----------



## EllieP (Jun 22, 2012)

Woohoo lots to like

Estelle Ryan
V Drema
Aussierotica
Jeff Menapace
aaronoverfield and subscribed
donnly
Adam Kisiel
KateDanley
Kate Dawes
RenataSuerth
ajalbrinck
Mercius
tamaraheiner
Brian Spangler both pages
KristenDaRay

Hi Rlyon checked to see if i had liked you and i had 

My page for any likes back or new people https://www.facebook.com/ElodieParkes


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 25/9/2018_


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up with everyone. Here's mine and thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

(And don't forget to "Like" from your main FB page, not your fan/author page, or it won't show as a like on their counter!


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for the likes. It has helped a lot for the release of my first book. 

I have caught up with page 16. If anyone want's to like me who hasn't yet, my post is on page 15.


----------



## C. Lee McKenzie (Oct 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, after "liking" several pages, fb blocked me for 14 days. This is rather confusing since obviously I was asked to like and friend the people on this list. Anyway. I'll try again in a couple of weeks, but as of now the fb god is saying I'm a very bad person.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool! Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan-W-Alaspa-Fan-Page/214377291912852?fref=ts


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/authorhildredbillings

Whelp, time to jump in!  I need something to do tonight anyway.

(Also, does this make me #550? haha.)


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

All caught up.

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAlexAlbrinck


----------



## morriganaoife (May 12, 2012)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Only two more people, to fill this list!
> 
> (And a note in case anyone hasn't seen a list changeover before - I repeat the last 10 people of the old list in the new list, just to ensure they get a decent amount of time in front of others. So don't be shy  )


Do we have a new one? Can we post the link to the new one at the end of the old one.. Just to make it easier for people to find?

Also I'd like to bring something to the attention of my writer friends.... FB has taken your Fan Base hostage... http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2012/10/facebook-pages-seeing-worsening-reach-with-revised-edgerank.html This is only one sites comments but information on the changed algorithm is available if you'd like to further research this new problem we are facing.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

morriganaoife said:


> Do we have a new one? Can we post the link to the new one at the end of the old one.. Just to make it easier for people to find?


We're about to have a new one  Just a few minutes...


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

And the new thread is now live! - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,130826.0.html

Everyone who posted in this thread is welcome to join the new thread, and list their page again.


----------

